# Diabetes UK - London bridges walk



## Stitch147 (Sep 25, 2018)

This coming Sunday is the 10th Diabetes UK bridges walk. 10 miles and 12 bridges. I'll be there taking part with my best mate Karen. 
Anyone else taking part this year?


----------



## Radders (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes! Mr Radders and I are doing it for the first time (although we have practised). Looking forward to it. Trying to work out hw to wear the t-shirt so that it can be seen but I don’t freeze but can still delayer if it gets warm!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 25, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> This coming Sunday is the 10th Diabetes UK bridges walk. 10 miles and 12 bridges. I'll be there taking part with my best mate Karen.
> Anyone else taking part this year?





Radders said:


> Yes! Mr Radders and I are doing it for the first time (although we have practised). Looking forward to it. Trying to work out hw to wear the t-shirt so that it can be seen but I don’t freeze but can still delayer if it gets warm!


Hope it goes well for you all.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2018)

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 25, 2018)

Radders said:


> Yes! Mr Radders and I are doing it for the first time (although we have practised). Looking forward to it. Trying to work out hw to wear the t-shirt so that it can be seen but I don’t freeze but can still delayer if it gets warm!


I tend to wear a long sleeve thermal too and just put t-shirt over the top. I throw a lightweight waterproof coat in my bag just in case. We're hoping to finish in about 3 hours.


----------



## Flower (Sep 25, 2018)

Go Stitch and go Radders.   Happy walking and happy blood sugars too


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 26, 2018)

Well done !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 26, 2018)

Good luck to @Stitch147 and @Radders.  Looking like perfect conditions for you on Sunday.


----------



## Radders (Sep 26, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> I tend to wear a long sleeve thermal too and just put t-shirt over the top. I throw a lightweight waterproof coat in my bag just in case. We're hoping to finish in about 3 hours.


If it’s like today I don’t think I’ll need a thermal. We don’t have a target time, just going to take as long as it takes. Would hate to be unable to stop and look at the view and enjoy the atmosphere. Getting excited already!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 27, 2018)

Radders said:


> If it’s like today I don’t think I’ll need a thermal. We don’t have a target time, just going to take as long as it takes. Would hate to be unable to stop and look at the view and enjoy the atmosphere. Getting excited already!


Looking like it's going to be about 16 degrees and sunny on Sunday. Perfect weather.


----------



## Robin (Sep 27, 2018)

Radders said:


> If it’s like today I don’t think I’ll need a thermal. We don’t have a target time, just going to take as long as it takes. Would hate to be unable to stop and look at the view and enjoy the atmosphere. Getting excited already!





Stitch147 said:


> Looking like it's going to be about 16 degrees and sunny on Sunday. Perfect weather.


It was teeshirt weather there today. I thought of you. OH and I went to the Chelsea Physic garden, then crossed over Albert Bridge, walked through Battersea park, and back over Chelsea bridge, glorious sunshine, river looking beautiful.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 30, 2018)

3 hours 3 minutes (would have been under 3 hours but my mate needed a pee!). Was a great day. Here's a few pics.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 30, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2018)

Well done Stitch! And your mate!  Enjoy your reward (looks like you are doing!)


----------



## Radders (Sep 30, 2018)

A wonderful experience: thoroughly recommend it to anyone who’s considering it for next year! Wish I could remember how to add photos...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2018)

Radders said:


> A wonderful experience: thoroughly recommend it to anyone who’s considering it for next year! Wish I could remember how to add photos...


Well done!  I just drag and drop pictures into my posts  It may depend on your device as to how you can do it on other platforms. If you know the URL of the picture you can click on the image symbol in the post menu bar above your reply/post


----------



## grovesy (Sep 30, 2018)

Radders said:


> A wonderful experience: thoroughly recommend it to anyone who’s considering it for next year! Wish I could remember how to add photos...


Well done.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 30, 2018)

Radders said:


> A wonderful experience: thoroughly recommend it to anyone who’s considering it for next year! Wish I could remember how to add photos...


Glad you enjoyed it @Radders. I'll be signing up again next year.


----------



## Rachel64 (Sep 30, 2018)

Well done


----------



## Lanny (Oct 1, 2018)

A belated well done @Stitch147!

Lovely pics!


----------



## Radders (Oct 5, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it @Radders. I'll be signing up again next year.


We would feel bad asking the same people to sponsor us again so soon so we might volunteer as Marshalls next year.


----------

